# Do Yes! putters work



## Maninblack4612 (May 17, 2014)

This one didn't work for someone. I picked up a Yes! Callie 12 putter at AG yesterday marked "Second hand". It still had all the stickers on it as well as the transparent sticker on the sole. Looked brand new. I wanted something to give a better roll because I'm sure some short putts miss because the ball skids off in the wrong direction. The C grooves are supposed to help get the ball rolling. I tried some blade type Yes! Models but they were all too light and I just can't putt straight with anything with a curved back so I gravitated towards the Anser type again.

Anyone had any experience with this make of putter? Just off to the club now to give it a try.


----------



## NWJocko (May 17, 2014)

Not sure if they do what is claimed, nice putters though.

Have you looked at Rife? They have the grooved face but all across the face rather than just the c grooves.

I've a Rife Aruba at the moment which is an Anser style and really very nice. Can be picked up cheap asmchipsmon the bay aswell.

I probably prefer the Rife to Yes....


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 17, 2014)

My wife's called Marilyn. I really tried hard to like the Yes! Marilyn but, unlike my wife, it has curves in the wrong places.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 17, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Not sure if they do what is claimed, nice putters though.

Have you looked at Rife? They have the grooved face but all across the face rather than just the c grooves.

I've a Rife Aruba at the moment which is an Anser style and really very nice. Can be picked up cheap asmchipsmon the bay aswell.

I probably prefer the Rife to Yes....
		
Click to expand...

Might try a Rife if the Yes! doesn't work, my local club bender sells them. Just tried the Yes! & the ball seems to come very soft off the face for a putter without an insert.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2014)

All putters "work" if the ball is sent on the right line and length


----------



## London mike 61 (May 17, 2014)

I have a yes! Tracy putter which is a blade putter, I had a mid size grip fitted on it and it works kind of ok ( I need a putting lesson so it is probably me ) because I like a blade that is light- ish as I tend to be quite firm with putts.

The C grooves are good though and I only get a little bit of skidding on long putts.

The only thing I would really like is a blade putter but with a longer alignment line on the back of the club, I don't like the half mallet type much cos I would send it across the green like a rocket.


----------



## Ethan (May 17, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			My wife's called Marilyn. I really tried hard to like the Yes! Marilyn but, unlike my wife, it has curves in the wrong places.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but unlike your wife you can leave this one in the garage for a while if it isn't performing for you.


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2014)

If you have a very repeatable stroke then they're good.
I had one and found that if I missed the middle of the grooves I got an incredibly inconsistent strike.
OK, miss the middle on any putter and you lose accuracy and distance but I found the Yes impossible to predict...


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 17, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Yes, but unlike your wife you can leave this one in the garage for a while if it isn't performing for you.
		
Click to expand...

That's right, she starts to shout after about 10 minutes & I have to let her back in.


----------



## virtuocity (May 17, 2014)

My putting has gone from strength to strength this year after ditching a mallet-headed putter with a HUGE superstroke grip to a Yes! Callie with a tiny grip.

Is it the putter, or is it confidence looking down at a nicer looking head?  Dunno.  Don't care.

Whatever works.


----------



## Rooter (May 18, 2014)

I have the Yes! Callie, i have the i4 tech one which is a kind of bronze finish, feels heavier than my old TM. I love mine, so much nicer than my old TM insert putter, roll seems very true and the feel off the face is awesome. I am starting to get pretty confident with it!


----------



## John_R7 (May 18, 2014)

I have a Yes Callie 12. Shortened, back weighted and round parallel grip. Works for me after ages of trial & searching.
I putt like a demon with it .
Give it a go and good luck.
If you are off centre it feels & sounds different - for me this is good as you should be hitting the centre every time. This tells me if I didn't.


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			If you have a very repeatable stroke then they're good.
I had one and found that if I missed the middle of the grooves I got an incredibly inconsistent strike.
OK, miss the middle on any putter and you lose accuracy and distance but I found the Yes impossible to predict...
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, when you hit the "groove" the ball flies but any off centre hits are punished and uncertainty starts to grow.


----------



## Foxholer (May 18, 2014)

Er...Yes!

Only had 1 Yes putter that didn't perform 'true to form' - and previous owner (a mate) confirmed he'd had it tweaked a bit.

Victoria was my favourite until the Betti(s) took over.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2014)

Had both Rife and Yes! putters with grooved faces and also Heavy putters with grooved faces.  My opinion is that they do work & roll better than ordinary faces or inserts.  Any grooved face also feels softer to me than a plain face.  Can't say I've experienced Imurg's issues with off-centre hits on the Yes!.


----------



## One Planer (May 18, 2014)

I had a Yes! Robin a few years back.

As Ian says, great when middled but anything else inconsistent.


----------



## CMAC (May 19, 2014)

...not for everyone...


repeat above answer for every putter made in the world


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 25, 2014)

Well, I've played two rounds with the Callie 12 now. Quite like it, good for distance control but, after using a milled putter, the ball definitely comes off the face softer. I've left a few putts dead on line and two or three inches short. You really have to remember to give it a firm stroke. Got the ball rolling nicely though and I holed a few 5/6 footers today which I'm prone to missing. Will give it an extended run while the Ping learns its lesson in the naughty cupboard.


----------



## freddielong (May 25, 2014)

All putters work if you can putt


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 25, 2014)

freddielong said:



			All putters work if you can putt
		
Click to expand...

You forget the mental element. For example, I cannot line up a putter with a curved back. I don't feel confident with a blade putter. It's got to be something you feel confident with.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 25, 2014)

I use a Yes and have had numerous others and for me its the nicest to putt with and for distance control.

Mine is a small mallett and looks great at address and nice off the face. Each to their own of course.


----------



## freddielong (May 26, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You forget the mental element. For example, I cannot line up a putter with a curved back. I don't feel confident with a blade putter. It's got to be something you feel confident with.
		
Click to expand...

Of course but the putter doesn't do the putting you do, there is so much R & D in golf now days that all clubs work whether they work for everyone that a different story.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 26, 2014)

Imurg said:



			If you have a very repeatable stroke then they're good.
I had one and found that if I missed the middle of the grooves I got an incredibly inconsistent strike.
OK, miss the middle on any putter and you lose accuracy and distance but I found the Yes impossible to predict...
		
Click to expand...

I pretty much found this, middle it and it would rocket off ..... Mind stayed in the bag a short while before going.

If you fancy a rife , I have a Abuca tropical ( similar to delmar) in the garage that's six months old,  that's an awesome putter just not suited to my stroke.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 26, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			I pretty much found this, middle it and it would rocket off ..... Mind stayed in the bag a short while before going.

If you fancy a rife , I have a Abuca tropical ( similar to delmar) in the garage that's six months old,  that's an awesome putter just not suited to my stroke.
		
Click to expand...

The Rife's got curves, couldn't handle it!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (May 26, 2014)

I've been using a Yes! Marilyn for several years and I can't see me wanting to change any time soon.


----------



## virtuocity (May 26, 2014)

To add to this, I had my first 'incident' with my Yes! insert today.  I missed a 3 footer after not cleaning the clubface and the ball shot off at 45 degrees.  Very strange indeed.


----------



## Scrindle (May 27, 2014)

I have a Yes! Sandy 12.  Really like it - had it for about 8 months now I think?  Something like that.


----------

